# مهندسی نرم افزار > مباحث مرتبط با مهندسی نرم‌افزار > مهندسی مجدد و معکوس > آموزش: فصل اول کتاب reversing:secrets of revese engineering

## mirage0411

یکی از مشکلاتی که ما تازه کارهای مهندسی معکوس با آن دست و پنجه نرم می  کنیم نداشتن اطلاعات کافی از مسیر حرکت در مهندسی معکوس می باشد . یکی از  منابع مهمی که این مسیر را برای طی کردن آسانتر می کند کتاب revesing:  secret of revese engineer نوشته Eldad Eilam می باشد . فصل اول این کتاب  به معرفی و نیازمندی های مهندسی معکوس می پردازد.شما با خواندن این فصل دید  کلی از مهندسی معکوس پیدا می کنید.

http://Trainbit.com/files/2403697884/f1-secret_rce.zip

----------

